# Old Bathtub



## James (Jul 16, 2005)

I recently acquired an old bathtub, which has feet molded into the cast iron, but it is not a clawfoot.  The corners are squared off diagonally, and the faucets would be rim-mounted.  I cannot seem to find any manufacturer's name on it.  I've looked on the web, but all I can find is information on either the clawfoot tubs, or the modern built-in tubs.  I've never seen one like this before, and I was wondering if anyone was familiar with this sort of tub.  I'm not sure about the rules on posting pictures on the board, so I'll hold off until someone tells me it's O.K.

Any information would be greatly appreciated,

James


----------

